

Help Us Buy Yahoo - jeffiel
https://www.wepay.com/donate/buy_yahoo_or_failing_that_water

======
spxdcz
Reminds me of this (which I built a couple of years ago) -
<http://zombievirusfund.com/>

------
lpolovets
This is funny, and leveraging the humor to donate to Charity: Water is
brilliant. I donated just for that.

~~~
dotBen
Didn't personally find it funny (I respect you and others may, however).

Clearly they're not going to buy Yahoo and it just reeks of shameless
publicity stunt to me. Donating to Charity:Water just makes the thing viable -
otherwise why would anyone want to actually put money in here.

~~~
gotrythis
Of course it's a shameless publicity stunt and their only goal is to give
water to those in need. Good for them for being creative.

~~~
bravura
_their only goal is to give water to those in need_.

No. dotben's point is that they have an auxiliary goal of promoting wepay
(their company), which is perhaps far more of a driving factor than their
support of Charity:Water.

~~~
gotrythis
Ah, yes, of course. Sorry. However, still good for them. Doing something
different to get exposure and doing something good. Worth learning from I
think.

------
nostromo
Expect a call from the SEC shortly... ;-)

On a serious note, how much goes to WePay and how much goes to the charity? I
didn't see an obvious answer on the website.

~~~
billclerico
We (WePay) charge 3.5% for donations. See <https://www.wepay.com/about/fees>

~~~
nostromo
Cool thanks for the pointer. Seems legit considering processing costs.

------
joshu
How much to be CEO?

------
naner
Who is "we"?

~~~
molesy
"We" looks like a bunch of Twilio people.

Jeff, it might speed things up to bring on Joe Stump as the next Y! CEO - he's
applied in the past so they're already familiar with his style
([http://stu.mp/2011/06/dear-yahoo-hire-me-as-your-next-
ceo.ht...](http://stu.mp/2011/06/dear-yahoo-hire-me-as-your-next-ceo.html)) He
also looks a lot like this Sean McQuillan fellow. An awful lot alike. Weird...

Anyways I'll take 15% of his first year's salary to make the intro, and I'll
donate half to Charity: Water. Deal?

------
wavephorm
This is disingenuous.

